# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  nhờ mấy bạn chỉ giùm:main ecs 865g-m8 có gắn được cpu E2180 không?

## khanhnguyen12021

chào mấy bạn,hiện nhà mình có dàn vi tính cũ xài main ecs 865g-m8, mình muốn nâng cấp cpu tính gắn con E2180 mà kg biết có được kg? mình đi hỏi thì người nói được,người nói kg nên kg biết ra sao,anh em nào rành về vi tính xin chỉ giúp,mình cám ơn rất nhiều

----------


## vncamera

Theo mình biết thì main của bạn khó có thể nâng cấp chip dual .Vì đời main của bạn là pentium socket 775 




CPU CỦA BẠN ĐINH LẮP :




Đây là thông tin của nhà SX .Bạn chỉ có thể lắp được những loại CPU sau :



Đáng tiếc là card màn hình của bạn là AGP nên nâng cấp sẽ khó khăn hơn .Nếu là card PCI thì hay hơn .

----------


## traveldatviet

cám ơn bạn tuanthiem_vn2812,bạn cho mình hỏi: main giga G31-S2C gắn cpu E2180 ram kingmax 1G/bus 800(1 cây),mình muốn gắn thêm card màn hình để chơi game online tầm giá dưới 1 triệu thì nên gắn loại card nào,và có nên gắn thêm ram không? cám ơn bạn rất nhiều!

----------


## seo_bds

với dòng main G31 của giga thì cũng có thể nói là khá ổn để chơi game rồi bạn àh. nhưng nếu có thêm card màn hình vào nữa thì càng tốt( nên gắn vào ) mình sẽ giới thiệu cho bạn 1 vài sản phẩm có thể gắn để bạn tham khảo
​*Gigabyte 512MB DDR2 ATi Radeon HD4350*
*Bảo hành:* 36 tháng 
Giá bán: 895,000 VNĐ 

Gigabyte 512MB DDR2 ATi Radeon HD4350 (GV R435OC 512I) HDCP/ Dual DVI-I / D-Sub / HDMI - 64 bit 


​*BioStar 512MB DDR2 ATi Radeon HD4350*
*Bảo hành:* 36 tháng 
Giá bán: 829,000 VNĐ 

BioStar 512MB DDR2 ATi Radeon HD4350 (VA4352NH56) HDMI/DVI/D-Sub - 64bit 



​*BioStar 1GB DDR2 ATi Radeon HD4650*  
*Bảo hành:* 36 tháng 
Giá bán: 1,398,000 VNĐ 

BioStar 1GB DDR2 ATi Radeon HD4650 (VA4652NHG1) HDMI/DVI/D-Sub - 128bit 



đó là 1 vài (trong nhiều ) sản phẩm mà bạn có thể chọn lựa
chúc bạn vui vẻ

----------


## mphana

HIỆU CÒI đã trả lời đúng rồi đó bạn !

----------

